# Configuration Magic mouse sur mac book pro



## yocouto (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de configurer la magic mouse sur le macbook pro.
Je ne peux donc pas profiter des déplacements latéraux et autre effets.
Bien sur ... j'ai le trackpad, ...mais Bon...
Les seuls réglages que j'ai sont pour les vitesses de déplacement et double clic.
Je n'ai trouvé aucun article là-dessus.

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## Membre supprimé 116061 (10 Novembre 2009)

Clique sur Pomme > Mise à jour de logiciels.
Une fois ton système mis à jour va dans Préférences Systèmes et tu pourras paramétrer ta souris


----------



## yocouto (10 Novembre 2009)

C'est bon ça fonctionne.
Je viens de receptionner l'ordinateur ce matin, je ne pensais pas qu'une mise à jour aurait été nécéssaire.
Merci Beaucoup.


----------

